# Many pictures from radio mast Gabin, Poland, the tallest tower built so far



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

On http://jerzyjedrzejkiewicz.webpark.pl/str01/galerie/rcn/index_05.html you can find many interesting pictures from the tallest tower built so far, the radio mast Gabin.

*Further pictures of Gabin-Konstantynow longwave transmitter*

Radio Mast Gabin
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/01 01.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/01 02.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/01 06.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/01 08.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/01 09.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/01 10.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/01 13.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/01 14.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/01 16.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 05.jpg

Base of radio mast Gabin
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/01 12.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/01 15.jpg

Radio Frequency Transmission Line
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/01 03.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/01 04.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/01 05.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/01 07.jpg


Directional Radio Tower of Gabin-Konstantynow transmitter
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/01 11.jpg

The Transmitter
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/02 01.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/02 02.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/02 03.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/02 04.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/02 05.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/02 06.jpg

Building the mast
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/02 06.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 02.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 03.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 04.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 06.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 07.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 08.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 09.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 11.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 12.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 12.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 14.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 15.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 16.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 17.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 18.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 19.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 20.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 21.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 22.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 23.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/03 24.jpg

Debris of the collapsed mast
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 01.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 02.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 02.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 04.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 05.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 06.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 07.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 08.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 09.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 10.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 11.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 12.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 13.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 14.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 15.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 16.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 17.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 18.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 19.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 20.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 21.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 22.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 23.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 24.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 25.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 26.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 27.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 28.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 29.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 30.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 31.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 32.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 33.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 34.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 35.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 36.jpg
http://www.ols.vectranet.pl/~kargul/maszt/04 37.jpg


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

nice shots


----------

